# [Frage] Soundhardware



## transe (18. September 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte mir einen Rechner für einfache Office-Anwendungen und für die Soundaufnahme mit Cubase zusammenstellen. Leider gibt es bei den meisten PC-Fachhändlern keine qualifizierte Beratung hinsichtlich "homerecording". Welche Soundhardware würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Da ich bereits ca 2 Jahre Erfahrung (allerdings nur mit "standard Hardware") habe ist nun die Frage ob es eine günstige, semiprofessionelle Lösung gibt? Kann man eventuell auf mehreren Seperaten Spuren gleichzeitig aufnehmen und dann getrennt bearbeiten?
Das wäre mir sehr wichtig.....


Vielen Dank im Voraus, 

mfg Philipp


----------



## transe (23. September 2003)

Ich will ja nicht nerven, aber kann mir wirklich KEINER einen kleinen Tipp geben?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, Philipp


----------



## Arno (24. September 2003)

Hi Philipp,

was Du vorhast, setzt natürlich schon einen einigermaßen neuwertigen
Rechner voraus.

Mindesten 1 Gigahertz-Rechner
512 Mb-Ram
Mindestens 30 Gigabyte Festplatte bei 7200 Umdrehungen
usw.

Als Soundkarte würde ich Dir zu Midiman Audiophile 24/96 (ca 199 Euro)
s. http://www.midiman.de raten.

Als Software kommen nachdem was Du vorhast m. E. nur die "Großen"
wie Emagic Logic oder Steinberg´s Cubase in Frage.

Seperat Spuren aufzunehmen bzw. eine Bearbeitung einzelner Spuren ist
in den heute gängigen Sequenzern natürlich möglich.
Es kommt bei der Aufnahme nur darauf an, wie viele Ein- und Ausgänge die Soundkarte hat. 

Bei der von mir o. g. Karte hast Du lediglich einen Ein- und einen Ausgang, uaßer natürlich dem Midi-Eingang.
Solltest Du also mehrere Eingänge benötigen, solltest du zu einer höherwertigen Karte von Midiman greifen.

Damit aber noch nicht genug, dass Angebot viritueller Instrumente sowohl für Logic als auch für Cubase erschlägt ganz einfach.
Schau dich mal  auf der Seite http://www.kvr-vst.com um, hier hast Du einen kleinen Überblick über die Geräte, die du mit einem Sequenzer und einer Miditastatur
(ca 100 Euro) steuern kannst. 

Die Thematik die du angesprochen hast, füllt Bücher von mehreren 1000 Seiten, genauso wie die Handbücher von Cubase und Logic.

Also lad Dir Demos runter, versuch alles aus, und wenn Du Dein Lieblingsprogramm gefunden hast, geh in den Laden und leg es Dir zu. 

Sollten noch Fragen sein, melde Dich 

Gruß


Arno


----------



## Phlex (24. September 2003)

*Systemkonfiguration*

Hallo Phillipp,

es kommt im Endeffekt darauf an, wie weit Du mit Deinem Rechner im Bereich Sound gehen möchtest. MIDI alleine kostet nicht viel Leistung, aber wenn Du an das Eingemachte gehst und VST-Instrumente und DSP-Effekte (gleichzeitig)anwenden möchtest und dein Werk dabei auch noch fließend abgespielt werden soll, darfst Du an Hardware und Software nicht sparen. Ich selber mache seit 6 Jahren mit Cubase Musik, spiele in einer Band und produziere Trancetracks am PC. Bis von einiger Zeit hatte ich ein u2w-scsi-system.
Bei der Software würde ich Dir eher die von Steinberg (also Cubase oder Cubasis) empfehlen, da der "Einsteiger" bei Logic eher frustriert, da es komplexer und nicht so schön einfach zu bedienen ist. 
Die CPU sollte, wie Arno schon sagte, mindestens 1GHz haben. Für Basiszwecke ohne gross realtime-dsp zu betreiben reicht schon ein Duron mit 1300MHz, ansonsten kann man mit einer  Cpu im Bereich XP2200 (oder mehr) auf Nummer sicher gehen. 
Die Festplatte sollte 7200rpm und mind. 30GB haben, besser noch 60GB oder höher. Unkomprimierte Audiodaten ind bsp 24bit/96Khz oder selbst 16bis/48KHz nehmen einiges an Platz  weg.
Ein Hauptspeicher von 512MB reicht, es sein denn man macht viel RAM-Projekte.
Gute Einsteiger-HDDR-Soundkarten bekommt man von Marian (bsp. Marc2 oder Marc4), M-Audio (Delta Serie) oder Ego-Systems.
Als Eingabegerät eignet sich ein einfaches MIDI-Control-Keyboard mit 37 bis 61 Tasten (bekommt man theor. auch gebraucht).
Um sicher zu gehen besorge Dir mal von http://www.steinberg.de oder http://www.emagic.de die Demoversionen von Cubase (und den VST Instrumenten) und Logic und die Demoversionen von http://www.nativeinstruments.de. Bei Unklarheiten oder Fragen einfach wieder posten  Gruß


----------



## BeaTBoxX (26. November 2003)

Du solltest dir evtl auch mal um die Schnittstelle Gedanken machen:
Es gibt mittlerweile eine Vielzahl von Wandlerkarten. So z.B. fuer einen normalen PCI-Steckplatz  im Rechner,  oder Lösungen via Firewire oder USB.

Die Firma emagic z.B. hat da 2 USB Interfaces im Programm welche
neben S/PDIF  6 analoge Ein- und 2 analoge Ausgaenge bietet (emagic emi 6/2 ) Kostenpunkt ca. 300 Euro.

Intern kann ich die Terratec EWS 88 MT  empfehlen, welche ich selber auch benutze. Diese hat  allerdings schon 8 analoge Ein und 8 analoge Ausgaenge. Kostenpunkt mittlerweile ~ 280 Euro (Auslaufmodell , aber mit 24bit 96KHz durchaus tauglich)

Firewirelösungen sind meisst noch nen Rutsch teurer, aber dann  meisst auch in anderen Dimensionen (kaskakdierbar bis zu X Geraete usw blabalbla  ) , scheidet also fuer Homerecording eher aus denke ich.

Evtl willst du ja die Karte mal irgendwann an einem Laptop benutzen ?  Was dann eher fuer eine externe Lösung spricht.

Karten mit  "nur" einem Eingangspaar und mehreren Ausgaengen sind oftmals ein bisschen guenstiger, und die Aushwahl ist groesser ( siehe andere Postings).
Aber du sagtest ja, du wuerdest es begruessen, mehrere Kanaele parallel recorden zu koennen.

Alle Produkte und Preise  habe ich btw aus den Hotdeals von 
www.thomann.de 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Bypass41 (27. November 2003)

Hi,

es gibt oder gab mal eine Firma namens 'Turtle Beach', die haben ziemlich hochwertige Sound-Hardware hergestellt.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (27. November 2003)

Ich glaube "gab mal" ist da angebrachter.. 

Da hatte ich auch mal eine  Karte (Turtle Beach Maui), aber das war noch ISA.
Und ich wüsste nicht, dass da noch gross was supported wird. :/


----------



## Bypass41 (27. November 2003)

UUHPPSS


----------

